
Show HN: HackerBracket – What are you working on? - henryboldi
https://www.hackerbracket.com/v/2
======
coreymgilmore
The "+" icon in the upper left corner throws an error when you are not logged
in:

    
    
      {"success":false,"error":{"code":1,"message":"You are not logged in."}}
    

For some reason I doubt this is by design.

Also, when you upload a pic for the "screenshot", there is no confirmation
after the progress bar disappears. No thumbnail, no "Ok, pic uploaded!".
Nothing.

Another note: no place to put hyperlinks when you create a post?!

And I cannot edit my post afterword (to add a hyperlink in the description).

~~~
henryboldi
Noted. Thank you!

------
yournemesis
Nice but the infinite scroll is unbearable. You have some badness going on
there. It completely blocks the UI and it crashes Chrome if the dev tools are
open. Good luck.

~~~
henryboldi
Thanks! I'm working on fixing that.

------
giancarlostoro
Website is really slow on Firefox 32 (on Ubuntu), it's like trying to run
Atom. After that, hopefully it remains responsive. Maybe add a limit to how
much data is shown right away? like 5 posts, then load the rest as people
scroll down? Duno, feels like too many posts are being downloaded at once.

~~~
henryboldi
The site is definitely too slow. Thanks for the tip! I'm going to reduce the
number of posts downloaded and then also lazy load the images.. hopefully that
will help.

~~~
krapp
Are you getting all of the posts as a single JSON object? It might also speed
things up to make multiple small requests to the API (one per post) and handle
it asynchronously. That wouldn't be something you could do quickly, though.

Also maybe don't even call linkify.js until an item loads (you can set custom
event handlers for dynamically generated elements in jQuery[0]) - I don't know
if you're already doing this or not.

Fewer posts per page would probably help too.

[0][https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12065329/jquery-
adding-e...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12065329/jquery-adding-event-
listeners-to-dynamically-added-elements)

~~~
henryboldi
Yes, I'm getting 15 posts as a single JSON object. I'm going to try these
things. Thanks for the help!!!

------
rfrey
I'd love a clearer indication of your mission, maybe in the tagline or an
about-us page. I can't decide if you're a new-product-finder, an announcement
platform, or a social network for hackers. There's evidence for each of those
in different views of the site. :)

~~~
koopajah
Was gonna say this now that I've seen it work! From a first inspection this
makes me think of producthunt but maybe for projects in progress or not
launch-ready?

~~~
henryboldi
Right on the money! It's for getting feedback on projects that are in progress
or not launch ready.

------
nateparrott
I'm imagining a Pinterest-style UI working great here — I can imagine tons of
people using a sort of Pinterest for code/products.

~~~
rohvar98
Yes!

------
rockdiesel
Where's the bracket?

Based on the name and the logo, I assumed this would be setup like some kind
of tournament bracket.

~~~
henryboldi
HackerBracket was something totally different originally, but I couldn't think
of a new name. xD

~~~
jbenz
Maybe the name could instead reference a hardware bracket? Like something that
holds up a shelf, or I don't know, holds up startups to be seen. You could
swap out your sports-sytle-bracket-icon for something that looks more like
this: [http://sugatsune.com/products/Images/C-Bracket-SU-
B-P60.jpg](http://sugatsune.com/products/Images/C-Bracket-SU-B-P60.jpg)

~~~
henryboldi
hahaha fantastic idea!

------
teh_klev
I don't normally complain about such things, but your font colour could be a
lot more contrasty. It's on the extreme end of the current grey text on
white/light background vogue and even for me it's pretty hellish to read.

~~~
henryboldi
Noted. Thank you! I've heard this a couple times too so your eyes are not the
issue hah

~~~
teh_klev
Appreciated!

------
findjashua
Correct me if I'm wrong, it's an open version of Producthunt?

~~~
henryboldi
You're not wrong :). It's for getting feedback on projects that are in
progress or not launch ready-- which I believe is most of them.

------
piran
Your website made me force quit firefox 32 on macbook pro retina....

~~~
henryboldi
eeek! sorry about that! working on fixing the issues on ff.

------
ultimatedelman
I joined and posted something and a few things jumped out: no place for a link
to the project (if there's a home for it) and no way to edit or update posts.
Weird.

~~~
henryboldi
There's now links to projects by clicking the timestamp. Edit coming soon. :)

------
rickr
The UI for updating a project is a bit off. I think a 'My Projects' type link
where I could see and edit would work a bit better.

------
purans
How can I login or create account?

~~~
henryboldi
The buttons to signup and login are in nav bar on the top right, but I've
gotten word that those buttons don't appear on Safari. -_- doh.

~~~
purans
haha i am using safari, let me try on chrome!

~~~
henryboldi
:D thank you!

------
koopajah
Seems to be loading indefinitely for me, do you have to signup to see
anything?

~~~
henryboldi
My site might just be indefinitely slow :-(. You don't have to signup to see
anything.

~~~
koopajah
Oh just tried in Chrome and loads fine, might be a Firefox issue there?

~~~
arenaninja
I get more and more of those recently... unfortunately I'm unwilling to fire
up Chrome specifically for any site

------
krapp
It looks interesting. Loading really slowly though (firefox).

~~~
henryboldi
Thank you :-). The loading time is definitely something I need to work on.

~~~
krapp
FWIW, to me it looks like linkify.js is timing out on something.

~~~
henryboldi
Noted. Thank you!

------
spb
Is that loading icon supposed to be a game of 2048?

------
mring33621
Seems not to support animated GIFs.

